# watch this if you lack motivation!



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn, I was banking on a 20 minute fix :thumb:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I was expecting the guy in the Avi to be in the video haha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

teramobil said:


>


I can't be bothered


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

D....must try harder.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Call that motivational?

Nah. This is motivational!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah but I love Bon , bons and talking ****


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

HJC1972 said:


> Call that motivational?
> 
> Nah. This is motivational!


Cant stand that cnut :nono:


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

That greg plitt or what ever his name is has got to be on speed or something the man looks like he's got mad energy


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Greg Plitt makes me cringe.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I just wanted to punch the guy with the hat on.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

55secs to 1min 10 is like a gay porn film - allegedly ! - suppose hes got a good physique though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

CT is funny as took, would love a training session with him


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

What's CT on about over training being a myth? Anyone agree with him?


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

hes funny, especially the start of that when hes laughing


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What's CT on about over training being a myth? Anyone agree with him?


Ye I do I recon it's ball **** overtraining


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I just cannot stand CT. Way too clown for me. The video could be better without him and Linkin Park's songs.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

The L Man said:


> What's CT on about over training being a myth? Anyone agree with him?


It is a myth for steroid users.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

CT Fletcher is so full of SH**


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> What's CT on about over training being a myth? Anyone agree with him?


It's just his schtick, that's all.

Next thing you know, he'll be trying to tell you that it's all about how hard you work in the gym, and that he's completely natural.

Oh... um, this is awkward.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> It's just his schtick, that's all.
> 
> Next thing you know, he'll be trying to tell you that it's all about how hard you work in the gym, and that he's completely natural.
> 
> Oh... um, this is awkward.


a friend of mine a bit older than me but he was my gym buddy and he was Black too, passed away a few weeks ago... he never touched AAS, been training for 15 years, his training was absolutely insane...

used to go to the gym at 8 in the morning with his GF on the treadmill for 2 hours....

his GF used to leave at 10 and his proper training used to start then and he used to stay till 12 or 1 oclock... he was an animal in the gym...

when he passed away, his GF told us that the Doctors told them that an athlete's muscle wear and tear is around 200-350 and his was over 650 or something like that!

so yes, overtraining is not BS....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

teramobil said:


> a friend of mine a bit older than me but he was my gym buddy and he was Black too, passed away a few weeks ago... he never touched AAS, been training for 15 years, his training was absolutely insane...
> 
> used to go to the gym at 8 in the morning with his GF on the treadmill for 2 hours....
> 
> ...


Shame about your friend but there is overtraining then there is holding back by fear of overtraining, & thats where i think most people that don`t get desired results are at. The diet is on point , sleep is good but they hold back in the gym to the point where they are afraid to move forward. & There the progress stops.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Shame about your friend but there is overtraining then there is holding back by fear of overtraining, & thats where i think most people that don`t get desired results are at. The diet is on point , sleep is good but they hold back in the gym to the point where they are afraid to move forward. & There the progress stops.


absolutely spot on mate... I was one of those people myself..... when i strated training with Marvin (my mate) he showed me how its done  although now he's gone I've started holding back again but not as much as i used to...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

teramobil said:


> absolutely spot on mate... I was one of those people myself..... when i strated training with Marvin (my mate) he showed me how its done  although now he's gone I've started holding back again but not as much as i used to...


Thats the hard part of training to dare to push yourself further & rip out the mental block you have and stomp on it ! You have to say fuwk this sh!t ! I might die tomorrow or the day after i might die now ! I don`t want to die regretting what i didnt have the BALLS TO DO !


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

After watching CT Fletcher and Greg Plitts other videos I think they're really motivating. Greg seems to have a lot of variety to his training whihc most people dont have...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats the hard part of training to dare to push yourself further & rip out the mental block you have and stomp on it ! You have to say fuwk this sh!t ! I might die tomorrow or the day after i might die now ! I don`t want to die regretting what i didnt have the BALLS TO DO !


I'm sure he doesn't have any regrets. RIP bro


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

nah i dont think u can overtrain a muscle but u can defiently overtrain your nervous system!! when u start to lose grip strength and losing strength is a sure sign.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

teramobil said:


> I'm sure he doesn't have any regrets. RIP bro
> 
> View attachment 142036


I am so sorry if i was offensive in anyway RIP to your friend may he find peace.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I am so sorry if i was offensive in anyway RIP to your friend may he find peace.


oh no matey, you wasnt offensive at all... I just felt like posting his photo as I really do miss the man! and I totally agree with you about not having regrets etc and I am sure he doesn't have regrets either..... here is how I look at it, God needed a personal trainer for his Army in the heaven so he chose Marvin


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

teramobil said:


> oh no matey, you wasnt offensive at all... I just felt like posting his photo as I really do miss the man! and I totally agree with you about not having regrets etc and I am sure he doesn't have regrets either..... here is how I look at it, God needed a personal trainer for his Army in the heaven so he chose Marvin


yeah bet hi`s up there pushing put those reps with the man himself !


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Although Greg Plitts motivational speeches do sound like wrestling promos...


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> Although Greg Plitts motivational speeches do sound like wrestling promos...


Find them OTT personally.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

ki3rz said:


> Find them OTT personally.







:lol:


----------



## RobConnor (Jan 22, 2012)

Knocked this one up myself, first effort but hasn't come out too bad.


----------

